# Preliminary List of Items for sale



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a Preliminary list of things I will be posting for sale in separate posts, as per our Rules
once I get all the pics together. I am posting them for a friend at the beach he's recently retired and on a fixed income. He only fishes with his grand kids in farm ponds now.
The Prices are pretty firm and if no hits here they got to FB Marketplace and eBay. I only deal in Cash face to face, and PayPal you pay the 3% unless we know each other personally. and shipping if applicable. I am open to offers but no lowballz


Daiwa BG6500 Brand New in the box $125
Star Rods Aerial EXS7 Reel As New.. Never been used or spooled No Box, about the size of a 6 or 7000 series spinner .. $50
Penn Made in USA 8500SS Cosmetically 8.5-9/10 Mech 10/10 ... $125
Penn Made in USA 6500SS Cosmetically 8.5-9/10 Mech 10/10 ... $100
Penn Made in USA 5500SS Cosmetically 8.5-9/10 Mech 10/10 ... $100
Daiwa Emblem Pro EX5500 Long Cast Full of 30# Power Pro braid no signs of use like new no box.. $125


Lastly: 2 reels - ABU 6500 C3 CT Mags (green ones made in Sweden) Cosmetically 8.5/10 Mech 10/10, Tuned by Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks, Carbon X Drag Washers, Super Fast, Ready to Fish! These are Super Hard to find.
$150 FIRM each, sorry no budging on these.


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

What’s the deal with the Abu‘s?
150 apiece?
Thanks EA


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ExcessiveAngler said:


> What’s the deal with the Abu‘s?
> 150 apiece?
> Thanks EA


EACH, I corrected the description on those


----------



## JRHorne (Oct 27, 2021)

Location? Where are you in NC?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

JRHorne said:


> Location? Where are you in NC?


I am in Eastern NC...Nash County Area


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

2na, I'd like a green 6500 CT. Lemme know.


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

If the other green 6500 CT is still available and you don’t mind shipping to FL (will pay extra for shipping), I’d like to purchase. Thanx.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mjkeith13 said:


> If the other green 6500 CT is still available and you don’t mind shipping to FL (will pay extra for shipping), I’d like to purchase. Thanx.





Thorhammer said:


> 2na, I'd like a green 6500 CT. Lemme know.


Ill get the pics and ads up hopefully tomorrow ... You guys have first crack at them


----------

